# Google Voice



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys I'm trying to set up voice but it keeps giving me an error when it tries to verify my number. I'm running Vortex RC1. Anyone have any ideas why this might be happening? Here's a screenshot.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## anderbutter (Sep 30, 2011)

try activating your phone, *228, option #2. hope this works


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

No luck. Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

Clear app data for goggles voice and try again.

I've never had problems, but I don't use vortex.


----------



## WaVeS (Oct 17, 2011)

I had this issue with an inactivated phone try option one (*228 + 1). If that doesn't work I'd try updating the rom.

What number are you using? One Google gave you or did you activate your number with Google?


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

WaVeS said:


> I had this issue with an inactivated phone try option one (*228 + 1). If that doesn't work I'd try updating the rom.
> 
> What number are you using? One Google gave you or did you activate your number with Google?


Google never gave me a number. I'm assuming it's trying to use mine. I just downloaded the app from the market and I'm trying to get it to work.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> Google never gave me a number. I'm assuming it's trying to use mine. I just downloaded the app from the market and I'm trying to get it to work.


go to website on pc if can't on phone and get google voice number.. then find help on how to setup for carrier.

when all is said and done voice will still "fail" to *auto* setup but it's been my experience it still works for alternative visual vmail ... i set rings to none or auto vmail or something like that and so there isn't drastic delay some complain about--but i don't worry with using google voice # for anything.. just use the voicemail.


----------

